# Which signature?



## BouncyAssassin (Jan 3, 2011)

So guys, which one


----------



## Splych (Jan 3, 2011)

the first one . 
it's more colourful !
maybe add a blur or smudge so that the images you chose would blend better in the background ?


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 3, 2011)

The first one


----------



## BouncyAssassin (Jan 3, 2011)

ok thanks guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - and splych for advice


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 25, 2011)

I like the first signature. It' more colorful than the second one.


----------

